# Lump behind the joint on the front right leg.



## ro_soriano95 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just found a firm, ball shaped growth behind the joint on my dog's front right leg. It doesn't seem to bother him if I touch it, and he'll even lay down and lean on it. I'm taking him to the vet as soon as I can tomorrow. Really, really worried. He's only 2 years old.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. My fingers are crossed that it is nothing but you certainly want to get your boy to the vet for peace of mind. Please keep us posted. Does the growth move?


----------



## ro_soriano95 (Aug 28, 2012)

No, like I said, it's pretty firm. Doesn't move much, if at all, when I touch it. I also forgot to mention that I haven't noticed any change in behavior or discomfort. Hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sometimes dogs develop a callus back there. Still worth checking with a vet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Be sure to post back after you visit the vet.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I so hope all is well, and that the lump is nothing. Keep us looped!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ro*

Ro

Praying everything goes well at the vet!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Jack developed one later on in life. It wasn't cancerous. I hope the same for your puppy. Keep us posted.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

When ever one of our golden girls get's a lump,
the vet puts a needle in it to draw blood.
As long as the blood is oily/slimey, he determines it is just
a fatty tumor and nothing to worry about unless we find one that is rock Hard, then it needs to be checkout further..


----------

